# Possible Himi(s)?



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Im wondering, Ive paired a self black doe with a siamese buck. On the self black does side her G'Sire was a PEW, which Im thinking may have passed down to her mother then on to her? So my real question is what are the possibilities of getting a Himi or two in the litter? That sounded a lot better in my head but I hope someone can understand it.


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I don't breed himi's so I could be way off but I think there is a chance. If I'm right you to get himis you need to have the Ch gene which your buck has your doe may possibly be hiding it she may geneticly be CCh. If that's the case then you should get 50% himi and 50% carriers.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

If your doe carries PEW and it's actual albino (c) then you should get 50% himalayan:

Black a/a C/c x Siamese a/a c(h)/c(h) = 
50% Black carrying siamese a/a C/c(h) and 50% Himalayan a/a c/c(h)

Siamese has a little 'c' as it's a recessive gene 

Sarah xxx


----------

